
Show HN: A Web Audio live-looper using microphone and MIDI input - feverdream
http://codecur.io/us/projects/looper
======
feverdream
This application is intended for live performance, so it uses a few keyboard
controls to control the application state. These controls aren't intuitive, so
you'll want to read/remap them in the gear-menu. If you're unclear on what
live-looping is, or how to use this application specifically, check out the
help menu (the big question-mark button) for a brief rundown.

Also note that this application depends on the Web MIDI API, which, AFAIK, is
only available in recent versions of Google Chrome. Some features should work
in other browsers, such as testing the synthesizers and using microphone
input, but if you want the intended experience, you'll need to use Chrome.

Anyways, I hope you alls have fun with this. It was built with Wad.js, a Web
Audio framework that I wrote. Check it out on github:
[https://github.com/rserota/wad](https://github.com/rserota/wad).

~~~
mustardamus
Pretty sweet! Love loop recording. The other day I launched my own project
that uses WebMIDI, Audio and your great Wad.js:
[http://midi.space](http://midi.space)

So, cheers for writing that lib! Looking forward to do more with it than just
launching sounds.

------
technix32
A friend created this one [http://loopjs.com/](http://loopjs.com/)

~~~
mustardamus
Wow! Wasn't aware of that, and I thought I skipped through all MIDI/Audio
related stuff I could find. A lot to learn from it, it seems. Thanks for
sharing.

------
jeffehobbs
This is really cool! Nice work.

